# Film Theme



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a film theme I composed some years back for a short film. It's for winds, string orchestra and piano.

The film is a cheesy teenage love story and I was asked to compose something in the vain of Morricone's Cinema Paradiso but going a bit more banal. With the limited budget I had, I hired a pianist and three string players (violin, viola and cello) to record the parts separately, so it's an orchestral sound created one track at a time. Winds are programmed and I used Vienna symphonic library for samples. In retrospect, it's certainly not the most ideal way to do orchestral music, as a big part from the orchestral sound comes from playing together. If I would do this now, I would just use piano and string quartet. Also, I used a fixed tempo in this, so the music doesn't breath as well as it should. Nevertheless, I think it sounds ok and suited the film nicely.

I would love to post the actual film here, but it's not currently shared publicly due to its rights belonging to a TV broadcaster who occasionally showcases it.

The title is: Ajatuksia rakkaudesta (Thoughts about love)


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fajatuksia-rakkaudesta-theme


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I quite like it.

I wouldn't call it banal at all.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks! Maybe the word banal is wrong here, what I meant was to go a bit over the top. The scenes where this music appears is when the main character gets rejected by a girl he has a crush on. He thinks the world falls on him and that he will never find anyone. I wanted to reflect that feeling of sentimentalism we all have at that age. I wish I could show you what I mean from the film, but alas I cannot.

Anyway, here's another track from the score. It's a waltz that's played when the main characters are practising for a school dance:


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fajatuksia-rakkaudesta-valssi


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice!

I can imagine all sorts of things going on in the film.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks again! Since I got started, let me post some other film music I've made in the past. Nowadays I'm more into writing concert pieces but couple of years ago I used to do this very often. Here's another orchestral score from a movie called "Premiere". The movie is a psychological thriller telling a story of a neglected actor going crazy. In this film, I was asked to do something in the vein of "Basic Instinct" score by Jerry Goldsmith. In the end we ended up mixing that with these sloppy electronic tracks you hear in Lucio Fulci's movies. The Fulci-influence is obvious in the first one. If you're not into that kind of stuff, skip to 01:38 for string orchestra sounds, again recorded track by track. Another track is a waltz that was supposed originally to be the main theme of the film but ended up being used as just diegetic music. I still think it sounds cool for what it is, a little waltz.

End Theme:


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fpremiere-end-theme

Waltz


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fpremiere-waltz


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Some brilliant sounds in here Pekka. The waltz from Ajatuksia Rakkaudesta is my favourite.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks! I hope to be able to get back to film scoring in the future. This year I did one score but so far I have none booked for the next year. In film music I often get to try historical genres and cross-over stuff I normally wouldn't include in my concert music, which is in contemporary-classical style.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I really like them all, favourite is the first waltz. I’d like the main theme a little faster.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks LezLee! Me too, it turned out a bit too slow. Next time I get to write a film score, which is in this style, I'll probably record it live and conduct it to make the music breathe.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

Hm what do you thing about pink panter theme ?


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I dunno, I guess it's a fine piece of music. It seems to be one of those melodies that have been immortalized and is used way past its original purpose, which I guess is every composers dream, especially since it will produce copyright compensation that'll feed you and your grandkids and their kids.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

))thank you 
I am very pleased that you think so.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I like all pieces.


----------

